
Show HN: From Java to Kotlin Cheat Sheet - xenss
https://fabiomsr.github.io/from-java-to-kotlin/
======
brudgers
An interesting post but does not appear to meet the spirit of the 'Show HN'
page [1]. Might make a good regular submission though.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

